# Cock Blocking



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, I know what Chris Rock says about women hating women. But in my world I see the opposite. I have many guy friends, some who are happily in relationships. If I tell those "guy friends" any little thing I find negative in the person I am currently dating I will often hear a blunt "dump his ass". Or even "he's a maggot."

When I was dating my ex boyfriend he had no problem telling me that all my guy friends that I was talking to "just wanted to get down my pants." I do not pass this information along. However, I remember a couple of those same guy friends telling me "your boyfriend is a loser."

Now I am single. No one owns me. There should be no jealousy. I WANT to stay single. There is not even the slightest competition. But STILL I hear guys trying to "one up" the other person I am talking about. It's ridiculous. For instance, I have had two guy friends who have NEVER slept with me, in their own happy relationships and still go at it neck to neck on my Facebook about who had the better advice to give me. I guess simply to win a fight? Or contest who is the better "big brother" to me?

I have NEVER talked this much shit about my girlfriends or even another girl. Guys that don't even know much about each other talk shit. Guys that DO know each other and are even colleagues at school talk shit about each other. Very rarely do I ever find loyalty to each other. If I do it is rare and maybe only 1 other man that they let into their life and trust.

What gives? I used to think I was receiving honest advice from my guy friends but now I wonder if their only mission is to tear another guy down. Any guy. Why?..........


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

My guy friends have never been so negative when it comes to my girlfriends, I always thought there was a guy code against such slander. Of course it may just be a coincidence I've chosen a circle of generally supportive, non-douche friends.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Or maybe they do it behind your back. hahaha

The guys who know my husband well don't do this. But the guys who are just a little bit acquainted with him do it subtly.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

That's not cool at all. Are you the only connection between your guy friends? Because it sounds like your guy friends don't like each other or are ultra competitive.

And even though your title isn't really related to what you wrote, cock blockers deserve to burn in hell. :tongue:


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a circle in hell reserved for cock blockers. Competitiveness seems like a major factor here


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Tophat182 said:


> My guy friends have never been so negative when it comes to my girlfriends, I always thought there was a guy code against such slander. Of course it may just be a coincidence I've chosen a circle of generally supportive, non-douche friends.


Okay, so you're saying a guy never slams on your girl. That is awesome. My girlfriends never slam on my guy either. Unless I need their validation for being hurt. But what they say is to a slighter degree. The are not so "judgemental".

I was once supported my guy friend who considered himself extremely sensitive. He was an ENFJ and completely broken up over the demise of a previosuly relationship. The woman was most likely as ESTP. He complained that he "felt bad" for being too "feeling" as a man. And that he couldn't help it that he "loved" her and really wanted to show it. He felt like a loser for being "so sensitve" and "clingy" and believed that may have been what drove her away. He was embarrassed by his sensitivity and would talk about the fact that men in our culture were expected to be "stronger." I let this man talk and cry about his problems and issues. I told him he "was strong" for being so sensitive. I would tell him that his ex was really dysfunctional for not being able to get in touch with feelings and emotions. 

THEN I told this sensitive fuzzy man that I was confused about my current relationship. The response I got was "Tell him 'Fuck you' and hang up the phone. Never talk to this asshole again."

Do you see what I am talking about?


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

You should try to decipher the intentions of the advice that people give you. If you express agony in a relationship sometimes you need someone to tell you to dump the guy. Other side, some guys are assholes and that's how they deal with their issues.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> That's not cool at all. Are you the only connection between your guy friends? Because it sounds like your guy friends don't like each other or are ultra competitive.
> 
> And even though your title isn't really related to what you wrote, cock blockers deserve to burn in hell. :tongue:


Actually, my thread is VERY related to cock blocking. I have no idea if some of my "friends" are just "cock blocking" other friends they don't even know. I was looking for the male perspective on this.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Irulan said:


> ^ Or maybe they do it behind your back. hahaha
> 
> The guys who know my husband well don't do this. But the guys who are just a little bit acquainted with him do it subtly.


Seriously! I was wondering if guys even know they did this to each other behind their back? It frustrates me because I do want honest intentions and advice.

Meaning-if you talk shit about another person to me, I want to believe you are doing it because you really have a beef with them. NOT because you are trying to "seize" the moment.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

It's all womens' fault! You force us to compete with each other. Don't act all innocent.

(May the best cock win.)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually, my thread is VERY related to cock blocking. I have no idea if some of my "friends" are just "cock blocking" other friends they don't even know. I was looking for the male perspective on this.


Ah, sorry. I didn't mean to make light of your issue. Yeah, without knowing you and your friends better, it sounds like your friends like you and want to be on the top of your list if/when you want a relationship.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

This is the way of nature my friend. Males compete over the best females - take it as a compliment, but don't try to compare to what females do. (They have their competitiveness too, only it's different)

And really, not _every_ guy does this with their female friends. I know I don't. I have even more insights on this, but I'm just not up for writing a long post. I'll tell you later if you want to know.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Most of my guy friends encourage my relationship with my boyfriend. They think he's a sweetheart, and when things aren't going well, they are supportive enough to talk about the situation without trying to compete with him. I don't think it's universal for guys to be competitive. You just found the wrong friends.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

This doesn't sound like cock-blocking, but rather guys just talking shit about each other. A lot of guys - especially if they think that they might have some sort of close relationship with a girl - might try to impart some "confidential knowledge" about someone else. That doesn't mean everyone does it, but most guys will bust each others' balls for no reason -- throw a woman in there and all of a sudden it's a contest.

This is just what "guys" do. Find some that know when it's appropriate to STFU and talk to you at a more serious level. Some guys just don't understand the "time and place" rule and shoot their mouths off whenever.

Also, Mr. Napoleon's youtube video is oddly soothing.

P.S. I give the best advice evar.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

napoleon227 said:


> YouTube - Pronghorn bucks battle for dominance
> 
> This is the way of nature my friend. Males compete over the best females - take it as a compliment, but don't try to compare to what females do. (They have their competitiveness too, only it's different)
> 
> And really, not _every_ guy does this with their female friends. I know I don't. I have even more insights on this, but I'm just not up for writing a long post. I'll tell you later if you want to know.


Hahaha on the video! And NO I do not compete with other females. If a man puts me in position where I feel like I am competing with another female, I immediately back off. Feeling like I'm competing is the quickest turn off for me. Plus, I am one who believes "who am I to stand in the way of true love"? See how I think differently then probably most of the men in my life? That is why I want perspective.

Napoleon, I know you don't trash talk other men and that's why I trust you. Thank you. 

P.S. You better continue to give me male or MBTI perspective if I ask for it...


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Spades said:


> This doesn't sound like cock-blocking, but rather guys just talking shit about each other. A lot of guys - especially if they think that they might have some sort of close relationship with a girl - might try to impart some "confidential knowledge" about someone else. That doesn't mean everyone does it, but most guys will bust each others' balls for no reason -- throw a woman in there and all of a sudden it's a contest.
> 
> This is just what "guys" do. Find some that know when it's appropriate to STFU and talk to you at a more serious level. Some guys just don't understand the "time and place" rule and shoot their mouths off whenever.
> 
> ...


It's true. This is very well said Mr. Spades!

In addition to "cock blocking" (what a term that is...it creeps me out!) here are some other possible reasons:

- they want to protect you
- they think you deserve better
- they think that is what you want to hear
- as Snail put it, you picked the wrong friends

But mostly, I think Spades is right. It's just what guys do. When I read this thread, I just thought, "Yeah? So what else is new..."


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Well you first have to remember these are only stereotypes, there are of course many exceptions. Anyway though I've never seen any of my male friends cock block each other or hit on each others girls like that at all. As someone else said it's pretty much a code that you simply can't do that. I remember one of my friends cockblocked one of my other friends so we made fun of that dude for months. He didn't really mean to, so it wasn't a big deal and we remained friends with him, but yeah.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And NO I do not compete with other females. *If a man puts me in position where I feel like I am competing with another female*, I immediately back off. Feeling like I'm competing is the quickest turn off for me.



Yeah, I know. It's not what I meant. I see females compete with each other all the time, but never because a _man_ put them in that position (I pity the poor soul who tries that...look out!).

They get catty. It's not over "guys" - it's just hierarchical. I know that you, personally, are more evolved than that! But seriously, this happens. Girls - what do you think - do you ever get catty sometimes when a whole bunch of you are in the same room - or even worse - working together in the same office!!???


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

snail said:


> Most of my guy friends encourage my relationship with my boyfriend. They think he's a sweetheart, and when things aren't going well, they are supportive enough to talk about the situation without trying to compete with him. I don't think it's universal for guys to be competitive. You just found the wrong friends.


OMG! I wish this were true! But it's across the board. Several continents, several phases in my life, several internet relations site, several men IRL having a problem with men in cyber world. 

You may have not noticed it yet because you may be happily avoiding the "underlying mission". Oh yeah. Just break up with your boyfriend. I had a few male friends whom I trusted while I was just recently in a two year relationship. These men gave me advice and warned me on everything within those 2 years. I really trusted them. But you know what? The DAY I broke up with my ex, one friend (a police officer) was consoling me at my house. I was busy doing other things like cleaning. But when I turned around he exposed his cock to me. Ah! On that same day another guy friend came over because I had a party. He had always been a "good friend" and I really trusted his advice. There were other people at my house and he offered me a back massage. After 2 minutes he tilted my head and tried to stick his tongue down my throat. The third male friend called and asked me the next day if he could "fly me to Las Vegas so I could fuck" him. I have never spoken to him since. 



Spades said:


> This doesn't sound like cock-blocking, but rather guys just talking shit about each other. A lot of guys - especially if they think that they might have some sort of close relationship with a girl - might try to impart some "confidential knowledge" about someone else. That doesn't mean everyone does it, but most guys will bust each others' balls for no reason -- throw a woman in there and all of a sudden it's a contest.
> 
> This is just what "guys" do. Find some that know when it's appropriate to STFU and talk to you at a more serious level. Some guys just don't understand the "time and place" rule and shoot their mouths off whenever.


 Okay. This is what I am looking for. Thank you Spades! 

I have done many things based on my guy friends' advice. Coming to the realization that they may not have my best interest at heart and merely testosterone filled competition helps me. Ayaiyai....


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think Mr. Napoleon is right in that this is a hierarchical status-symbol among both sexes in general (although it may manifest itself at different times).

Also, TurranMC brings up a good point that there really is a code among guys about not doing any serious ball-breaking of a guy _if_ he's in a relationship. That doesn't mean they won't joke around, but the "line" gets drawn a lot closer than normal and if people overstep their bounds then things can get ugly fast.

Additionally, this thread made me think of that "I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one" meme and I realized there isn't an apparent version for women. Thus I made my own.  It came out a lot different than I initially planned, however - to be more on topic with this thread in particular.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

napoleon227 said:


> Yeah, I know. It's not what I meant. I see females compete with each other all the time, but never because a _man_ put them in that position (I pity the poor soul who tries that...look out!).
> 
> They get catty. It's not over "guys" - it's just hierarchical. I know that you, personally, are more evolved than that! But seriously, this happens. *Girls - what do you think - do you ever get catty sometimes when a whole bunch of you are in the same room - or even worse - working together in the same office!!???*


I don't get catty with other women. Rather I want to build them up. If an environment gets too competitive and I feel like other women are seeking attention I back off. I melt into the background. 

But maybe I am just a freak.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually, my thread is VERY related to cock blocking. I have no idea if some of my "friends" are just "cock blocking" other friends they don't even know. I was looking for the male perspective on this.


I was under the impression that in order for it to be a "cock block", the guy must actually have the opportunity to get in there. Then its like "a new challenger approaches" and prevents the previous male from getting any closer.

So... Do any of these so called "friends" even stand a chance? Just because they could be secretly fighting over your vagina, doesn't make it "cock blocking".


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wingman said:


> I was under the impression that in order for it to be a "cock block", the guy must actually have the opportunity to get in there. Then its like "a new challenger approaches" and prevents the previous male from getting any closer.
> 
> So... Do any of these so called "friends" even stand a chance? Just because they could be secretly fighting over your vagina, doesn't make it "cock blocking".


Hmmm..I like this. Are you asking if there is anything I'm giving off that will lead my guy friends on?

I don't think so. But what I've discovered from MBTI and that can easily be misconstrued But I am very clear when I don't like a guy and only seek a relationship. I don't try to flirt and lead them on in any way. I am aware of this type of confusion. But I am a very open person. For instance, I let these same guy friends cry to me over their ex's.

And I was engaged before I was married. My fiancee and I had to have an out of town relationship. I was also attending new classes with new people. I was very much in love with my out of town boyfriend and all of my new friends knew about him. But there was this guy that I saw every day in class who knew how much I was in love with my fiancee. So this guy began to send me cards all the time. Plus, he would "brush" by me in the halls and make sure to have physical contact. 

I would never do this to a person who is already "taken" in a relationship. This is all I'm saying.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> OMG! I wish this were true! But it's across the board. Several continents, several phases in my life, several internet relations site, several men IRL having a problem with men in cyber world.
> 
> You may have not noticed it yet because you may be happily avoiding the "underlying mission". Oh yeah. Just break up with your boyfriend. I had a few male friends whom I trusted while I was just recently in a two year relationship. These men gave me advice and warned me on everything within those 2 years. I really trusted them. But you know what? The DAY I broke up with my ex, one friend (a police officer) was consoling me at my house. I was busy doing other things like cleaning. But when I turned around he exposed his cock to me. Ah! On that same day another guy friend came over because I had a party. He had always been a "good friend" and I really trusted his advice. There were other people at my house and he offered me a back massage. After 2 minutes he tilted my head and tried to stick his tongue down my throat. The third male friend called and asked me the next day if he could "fly me to Las Vegas so I could fuck" him. I have never spoken to him since.


Wow. You seem to have trouble choosing good friends heh.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And I was engaged before I was married. My fiancee and I had to have an out of town relationship. I was also attending new classes with new people. I was very much in love with my out of town boyfriend and all of my new friends knew about him. But there was this guy that I saw every day in class who knew how much I was in love with my fiancee. So this guy began to send me cards all the time. Plus, he would "brush" by me in the halls and make sure to have physical contact.
> 
> I would never do this to a person who is already "taken" in a relationship. This is all I'm saying.


The guy from your class sounds like a sleazebag and desperate.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hmmm..I like this. Are you asking if there is anything I'm giving off that will lead my guy friends on? I don't think so....I don't try to flirt and lead them on in any way. I am aware of this type of confusion.


That's not _exactly_ what I was going to say, but...

They fight over the best females.

Cryptic, I know.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hmmm..I like this. Are you asking if there is anything I'm giving off that will lead my guy friends on?


Sorta, but if you're good looking enough or infectious personality-wise, or a combination of both, they'd be compelled to fight over whatever you offer; boyfriend, bestfriend, sex, etc... If the guys weren't already friends with each other to begin with, than its all out war.




pinkrasputin said:


> But there was this guy that I saw every day in class who knew how much I was in love with my fiancée. So this guy began to send me cards all the time. Plus, he would "brush" by me in the halls and make sure to have physical contact.
> 
> I would never do this to a person who is already "taken" in a relationship. This is all I'm saying.


I sure he just has a thing for challenge. Though I'm sure he failed miserably.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay. I will conclude that it's me. I am the problem. However, NONE of you are owning up to cock blocking or ever doing so. 

Can any of you enlighten me as to the habit of such?

Surely it can't be all me evoking men's darkest natures?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> However, NONE of you are owning up to cock blocking or ever doing so.


Are you sure you're not confusing flirting with cock blocking?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing flirting with cock blocking?


If you flirt with me you are merely hinting that you like me or perhaps you have an honest interest.

If you "cock block", you are out to sabotage another person. You wish to color the decisions I make about this person.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. I will conclude that it's me. I am the problem. However, NONE of you are owning up to cock blocking or ever doing so.
> 
> Can any of you enlighten me as to the habit of such?


I have before. I've even taken pleasure from separating couples. Only once though was I actually able to claim the girl as my own. Something about the dominance is so very addictive. Evolution would argue that its our primordial functions. Christianity says its all the work of the devil who apparently has nothing better to do.

I've also been able to refrain myself from becoming a part of this competition. I tend to get the picture after the first "outing" with the girl who can't stop talking about her boyfriend. Which in turn usually puts me as the girl's number 1 friend, because I won't actually be fighting over the scraps like the rest of boys. It also helps to be smarter than most.




pinkrasputin said:


> Surely it can't be all me evoking men's darkest natures?


Yes and no...

Its common for MBTI types with similar dominant functions to become friends and form social networks. So if you consider that these men will often take in and process information the same way, its more than likely they will do the same as others before you. Look for another attractive woman surrounded by guys, I guarantee its the same story.

Either you get use to hanging out with different people, or get use to what you've gotten yourself into.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think you're missing the key component of cock-clocking: spite.

If someone is cock-blocking a guy, it's because _they_ don't want him to get close to you. For example, if you are out with friends and a guy comes along and starts making advances in an attempt to maybe take you somewhere more private to talk, but your friend insists on "staying together" and "maybe doing something as a group" then that is cock-clocking.

This has happened to me before, where a girl's "wingman" or whatever, not sure what you girls call it, start to interrupt a man's advances (under the assumption that the target girl is okay with those advances). In fact, I've even gone so far as to call the girl's "wingman" a "linebacker" due to her ... apparent size and attitude at blocking my plays. LOL. **

But if one guy is calling another guy out - even if it's behind his back - then it's either ball busting for shit-talking. People often know private things about the people around them and some people will say those things if they think it will make that person look bad. And this could be for any reason: humor, "advice,' whatever. Humans don't need rational reasons to say mean things.

As far as what you're really talking about though - talking behind someone's back, that's something I try not to do. Guys tend not to "gossip" the way girls do, mostly it's just bravado and other things I won't even go in to. I think a lot of this, especially the advice stuff, is always looked at in the negative (which perhaps it should be), and tends not to register the same way with girls as with guys.

Take for instance two guys and a girl sitting at a table together. All are in a relationship of some sort so there's no true competition going on (of the conquest variety). That much would be apparent to the girl. But, if one of the guys leaves the table - to use the restroom perhaps - the other guy might take advantage of the situation to inform the girl that the absent man has X problem. On the face of it this is just shit-talking and for no particularly good reason. Some guys just enjoy it the same way that some guys feel the urge to talk about their latest conquests with their male friends. Unfortunately a lot of guys get stereotyped into the latter and misunderstood in the former.

That said, while I tend not to say things behind peoples' backs, I am "critical" and can be very condescending. =) People who are that way, however, need to be careful in the way that others interpret them and the douche bags who tend to run their mouths don't understand this part of "tact."

** Edit: I want to clarify that guys can cock-block other guys too ... but that guy would almost certainly be making advances on the same woman as the one being cock-blocked. There's no real reason to cock-block someone (even taking spite into account) if the individual isn't interested in the target girl or protecting their own territory.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Your male friends don't seem like friends to me, they seem as the sort that stand by to 'have their chance'.
How old are these guys?

I do cock-block on ocassion however, but I believe I do it in a tasteful fashion, or at least purely for comical purposes.

For instance, a group of friends of mine were out one night. I have one guy friend that has horrible game, and we were simply helping him talk to the female population at different clubs and such (easiest place to pick them up). I know the guy takes a shot as if he was sipping on wine. As he was talking to one woman in particular, (she was ugly) I went up and did a group shot. Invited him and the girl. He couldn't do the shot.

Another time, me and another friend were at a Halloween House Party. I met this girl and we started to talk. A bunch of guys wanted to talk, and take her actually. Thankfully, she was an intellect, hard-line stereotypical INTP. I just start to spit out intellectual rhetoric and dislodge any sort of conversation from the other guys. One of my good friends is quite the charmer due to his comical demeanor. Us three ended up going to a 24 hour restruant after the party. Me and my friend had a friendly competition, I won. No hard feelings. 

However, I don't make people look bad, and I certainly don't "one up" someone the girl believes to be a friend. That's simply disrespectful, and perhaps, if I see chemistry, I won't indulge..why barge into something? Of course, if I see two guys go after it as you have describe, I'm usually turned off by the whole ordeal and the people involved, unless the girl has the balls to tell them they are being children, and need to grow up.

There is a polite way to go about doing things, a respectful way, which would be chosen if the people around you had any sort of respect for you (thus your friends).

And, perhaps, I do have a chick friend who I have a thing for. If she ask me for relationship advice, I'll simply state, "I believe my advice would be bias, as I find it fairly obvious, if you haven't known by now, I have a thing for you. You're happiness is foremost, and all I can offer perhaps, is a hug..or you can rant, but I won't open my mouth."


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ByronicSisyphe said:


> Your male friends don't seem like friends to me, they seem as the sort that stand by to 'have their chance'.
> How old are these guys?
> 
> I do cock-block on ocassion however, but I believe I do it in a tasteful fashion, or at least purely for comical purposes.
> ...


 Whoa. Thank you. 



> And, perhaps, I do have a chick friend who I have a thing for. If she ask me for relationship advice, I'll simply state, "I believe my advice would be bias, as I find it fairly obvious, if you haven't known by now, I have a thing for you. You're happiness is foremost, and all I can offer perhaps, is a hug..or you can rant, but I won't open my mouth."


Finally! Thank you for your honesty. Btw, you would have had me by now. Damn!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was with my ex, there were two of my friends competing for me. It was assumed that I would not be staying with my ex for much longer, and they both wanted to be the ones who would rescue me and provide for me afterward. They were very civil about it. Neither said anything too horrible about the other. They were close friends, after all. They were honorable and kind, and they both deserved to be happy. Unfortunately, I had to leave town in order to get away, so I abandoned them both without ever choosing. I lusted after the ESFP drummer, but had more in common with the ENFP survivalist. My point is that, no matter how badly they want a girl, male friends can remain friendly with each other. ...of course they both badmouthed my ex behind his back, but my ex said worse things about ...um... EVERYONE behind their backs, so it's only fair. Everything they said about him was true.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Napoleon told me about this thread... I'm dealing with something a bit similar... I was talking to a guy that I consider a really good friend a week or so ago. We've been there for each other through a lot of crap. Well, we have a mutual friend and I reconnected with that friend recently. I was inquiring to my good friend about him, and he proceeds to tell me that me and this guy would probably be a really good fit. Neither one of us smokes, drinks, and we've been through a similar situation in life. So he seems to be all for me and this guy getting together and hanging out.... 

So then.... I bring it up at a later time and all of a sudden he's trying to talk me out of it for some reason. I thought at first he'd mentioned something to this guy, but that didn't make sense because he still approached me in the gym and chatted with me.... And even asked me if the friend was doing okay because he had a few missed calls from him, but hadn't had a chance to call him back. So he hadn't even talked to my friend for a few days... It just seemed bizarre.

Now, there is back history here... Me and my good friend were really close last summer. We hung out a lot and flirted a lot, but it never went anywhere. We've been that way with each other since high school. Back in high school, I dated his best friend, so that's why I say playful, we never meant anything with it just goofing off. 

And now I'm wondering if it really was just playful to him. I can tell he wants me to be happy... I just can't figure out his motives. First he tells me I'd be a great match with this guy and then all of a sudden tries to get me to avoid it...

Before someone says maybe he did talk to the guy and he's not interested.... The guy gave me his number and we talked for three hours on the phone last night. And he still approaches me in the gym... So whether he is romantically interested or not, I don't know, but he definitely doesn't avoid me.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, so you're saying a guy never slams on your girl. That is awesome. My girlfriends never slam on my guy either. Unless I need their validation for being hurt. But what they say is to a slighter degree. The are not so "judgemental".
> 
> I was once supported my guy friend who considered himself extremely sensitive. He was an ENFJ and completely broken up over the demise of a previosuly relationship. The woman was most likely as ESTP. He complained that he "felt bad" for being too "feeling" as a man. And that he couldn't help it that he "loved" her and really wanted to show it. He felt like a loser for being "so sensitve" and "clingy" and believed that may have been what drove her away. He was embarrassed by his sensitivity and would talk about the fact that men in our culture were expected to be "stronger." I let this man talk and cry about his problems and issues. I told him he "was strong" for being so sensitive. I would tell him that his ex was really dysfunctional for not being able to get in touch with feelings and emotions.
> 
> ...


He is overprotective. The best cure for cock-blockers of any kind is calling them out on their behavior.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Male/female friendships are tenuous and delicate. I'd even venture to say they rarely work. Two male friends are fine, but the inclusion of a woman will almost always f**k things up.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Slider said:


> Male/female friendships are tenuous and delicate. I'd even venture to say they rarely work. Two male friends are fine, but the inclusion of a woman will almost always f**k things up.


True... Especially when a Facebook page is involved. :crazy:

I have two guy friends, and they know each other, but are by no means friends...Barely know each other... And they talk so much trash about each other...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OlderGuy said:


> Guys compete, and they can be assholes. Guys know this about other guys, so when they are listening to you discuss your broken relationship, some want to outcompete the guy they don't know, and others may assume that the guy that just broke up with you must be a douche, because you seem like a nice woman.
> 
> Cock-blocking, on the other hand, is when a guy muscles in on another guy *at the time he is actually hooking up* with a girl, as in blocking the guy's cock with his own cock. This is a totally different thing. That why several have said your title and the thread don't match.
> 
> ...


Just a moment. *runs for yellow pad and pen* 

Who are you sir and why are you so wise?  You have managed to translate and add cohesiveness to this entire thread with your single post. Not easy to do as I know I went through many levels of sobriety. 

So cock blocking is merely men rubbing their dicks together. Got it :wink:

Thank you. You have answered many of my questions. You have enlightened me. I shall ask you for the meaning of life later. :happy:

Sincerely,
Grasshopper


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> So cock blocking is merely men rubbing their dicks together. Got it :wink:


Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahh! :crazy:


----------



## OlderGuy (Feb 21, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Thank you. You have answered many of my questions. You have enlightened me. I shall ask you for the meaning of life later. :happy:


No problem! Just getting started on this forum.:laughing:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> What gives? I used to think I was receiving honest advice from my guy friends but now I wonder if their only mission is to tear another guy down. Any guy. Why?..........


That says something (alot) about the guy saying those things, no? To be fair, sometimes they're right and the guy in question _is_ that bad of an idea and a warning is necessary, but any excessive bad-mouthing is a turn off. 

The knightly sentiment is nice, but sometimes that also implies that they don't think I can/ should decide for myself.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Boys and cock blocking? Don't get me started, although I'm in a different situation, er, pussy blocking but still jeez!


From my experience my girl friends are willing to even be my wing women, my guy friends make a fool of me! If I go up to a girl who's pretty, which is my usual approach, I never want them around. Let me tell you why. Because I usually don't bring up sexuality, never, neither do they, that's great. If I think they're worth it I don't act my usual self, I'm warmer and more kind and just a lot chirpier. To show them that they get special treatment compared to others. I let them get close to me and I plan out how I'll find ways for them to get emotionally attached and get their trust. It's very important I don't mention my sexuality, this is the way I always do things. So let me show you a pussy block situation that boys cause for me. 

I see a pretty girl, I got to approach her. They follow along, before so egging me on because she has obviously caught my eye. They make it completely obvious I'm trying to score by cheering at me then they walk by to try and listen to what I'm saying and wait it gets worse, two or three times they've said "She's a lesbian you know." or "She only want to sit on your face."

Then the conversation gets awkward, then I must move on because I need things to be chick-flick perfect.

Then, over in Ireland the usual question you ask someone after a while is "who you loving?" and I always tell them some random pretty girl and they always end up telling her I have a huge lesbian crush on her either that or they tell me she's a slut and she's always with men and turn me off her. I never stopped getting slagged for going for someone they named "blow-job Betty". If I'm trying to get with a girl and I'm doing my plan they give me bad feedback, if I ask them how did she act etc they're like "I think she's definitely straight". She ends up not being so straight, I can never trust their opinions now like you can't and I honestly thought they were being honest before.They'll never wing for me! Sometimes they do the opposite so I prefer not to have them around. Men are uber "cock blocks" for me :crying:.

Sorry, this isn't a male perspective just my observations for men and their cock blocking for women and how it applies in different situations like mine :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Boys and cock blocking? Don't get me started, although I'm in a different situation, er, pussy blocking but still jeez!
> 
> 
> From my experience my girl friends are willing to even be my wing women, my guy friends make a fool of me! If I go up to a girl who's pretty, which is my usual approach, I never want them around. Let me tell you why. Because I usually don't bring up sexuality, never, neither do they, that's great. If I think they're worth it I don't act my usual self, I'm warmer and more kind and just a lot chirpier. To show them that they get special treatment compared to others. I let them get close to me and I plan out how I'll find ways for them to get emotionally attached and get their trust. It's very important I don't mention my sexuality, this is the way I always do things. So let me show you a pussy block situation that boys cause for me.
> ...


Wow. That is really terrible and I think it definitely applies. Because they are blocking you with their cock "at the time you are trying to hook up" as Olderman said. 

I am so glad you pointed this out and I really feel for you. You may encounter it even more than someone like me would. Because the cock blocking guys might be attracted to BOTH the women involved. Wow. That would really suck. I wouldn't tell them crap either. :angry:

Btw, thank you for writing down your "approach" to women. I think this is exactly one of my current girlfriend's approach towards me that I was telling you about. Makes it hard to know what is going on at first  But I think she does have a male "wingman" as he wrote me and asked me if I was straight. But then he also flirts with me too. So I"m a bit crazed in the head  I just keep running with them and pretending that no one likes me. It's just all in my head...until we all get drunk together. Hahaha..


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. That is really terrible and I think it definitely applies. Because they are blocking you with their cock "at the time you are trying to hook up" as Olderman said.
> 
> I am so glad you pointed this out and I really feel for you. You may encounter it even more than someone like me would. Because the cock blocking guys might be attracted to BOTH the women involved. Wow. That would really suck. I wouldn't tell them crap either. :angry:
> 
> Btw, thank you for writing down your "approach" to women. I think this is exactly one of my current girlfriend's approach towards me that I was telling you about. Makes it hard to know what is going on at first  But I think she does have a male "wingman" as he wrote me and asked me if I was straight. But then he also flirts with me too. So I"m a bit crazed in the head  I just keep running with them and pretending that no one likes me. It's just all in my head...until we all get drunk together. Hahaha..


You are just irresistible. Just go with it. :laughing:

Ever think maybe they were shooting for a threesome? :wink:


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Sometimes I block cocks but it's really not my intention. Sometimes my large mass just gets in the way.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> You are just irresistible. Just go with it. :laughing:
> 
> Ever think maybe they were shooting for a threesome? :wink:


Ha! Well I don't know what his idea is but I know my girlfriend is not into men at all. I also think she has more serious intentions. The dude however, strikes me as a Fuck Bunny.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

justinhammar said:


> Sometimes I block cocks but it's really not my intention. Sometimes my large mass just gets in the way.


Easy with your mass Hammar. To whom much is given, much responsibility is placed. :laughing: "Hammar, don't hurt 'em."

Plus, you don't want to get callouses from all the rubbing.:wink:


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, so you're saying a guy never slams on your girl. That is awesome. My girlfriends never slam on my guy either. Unless I need their validation for being hurt. But what they say is to a slighter degree. The are not so "judgemental".
> 
> I was once supported my guy friend who considered himself extremely sensitive. He was an ENFJ and completely broken up over the demise of a previosuly relationship. The woman was most likely as ESTP. He complained that he "felt bad" for being too "feeling" as a man. And that he couldn't help it that he "loved" her and really wanted to show it. He felt like a loser for being "so sensitve" and "clingy" and believed that may have been what drove her away. He was embarrassed by his sensitivity and would talk about the fact that men in our culture were expected to be "stronger." I let this man talk and cry about his problems and issues. I told him he "was strong" for being so sensitive. I would tell him that his ex was really dysfunctional for not being able to get in touch with feelings and emotions.
> 
> ...


 



i know exactly what you mean, i broke up with my boyfriend last year and four months after i started seeing someone else, i was still very good friends with my exboyfriend, actually the reason i broke up with my ex was because we both decided that we were better as friends, but anyway when i started seeing this new guy it started well but then a few weeks into the relationship he was just being lazy he wouldnt go anywhere with me or take me anywhere new and when i used to try and talk to him about it he just never seemed bothered he just seemed happy to stay at home, but i didint wanna stay at his house because his mom didnt like me very much, (idk why and dnt care) so anyway i spoke to my ex about it and he just turned round to me and said well he seems like a twat if you ask me dump him! :crazy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't even ask male friends their opinion of who I'm interested in anymore. Their opinions are mean, and wrong, and it just makes me wonder what the hell their intentions are in trashing him.

(This doesn't include times I was in question of the guy myself, and asking a 'male perspective.')


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Guys just like to talk shit. We even do it to our faces, and it doesn't mean anything.

A genuine cock-block though is a serious offense.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I do this, but it's not with the intention to cock block or to get down the girl's pants, it's to protect, and I do it for my guy friends and my near and dear lesbian friend too. If they give me information on the situation and person and ask my advice, I string shit together with my Ne and tell them the probable outcome as I see it, and what the other person is probably really like and after. If they love the person, I try to back off it, but if they ask, I'm not going to hold anything back. I was in a horrible, terrible relationship before. We haven't been together in six years, and I still have nightmares about the woman. My only intentions are to keep my loved ones from meeting the same fate. Only once have I ever developed feelings for someone who would make this approach problematic, but I was honest and told her I couldn't offer her unbiased advice, so if she asked, I was just going to tell her positives about her man, because I couldn't say for sure the negatives weren't tainted by my own personal desires. It was quite odd to find myself arguing with her over her man and me being the one sticking up for him. lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JHBowden said:


> Guys just like to talk shit. We even do it to our faces, and it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> A genuine cock-block though is a serious offense.


Lol, when I read this:


> At the club, Sal was was about to get Lisa's phone number, when Nathan came up cock-blocked him by asking him if he found a job yet. He made it even worse when he reminded Sal that they had to hurry up and catch the last bus home. Lisa rolled her eyes and walked away.


But I like Olderguy's response earlier in the thread. It really seemed to shed some light:



OlderGuy said:


> Guys compete, and they can be assholes. Guys know this about other guys, so when they are listening to you discuss your broken relationship, some want to outcompete the guy they don't know, and others may assume that the guy that just broke up with you must be a douche, because you seem like a nice woman.
> 
> Cock-blocking, on the other hand, is when a guy muscles in on another guy *at the time he is actually hooking up* with a girl, as in blocking the guy's cock with his own cock. This is a totally different thing. That why several have said your title and the thread don't match.
> 
> ...





Promethea said:


> I don't even ask male friends their opinion of who I'm interested in anymore. Their opinions are mean, and wrong, and it just makes me wonder what the hell their intentions are in trashing him.
> 
> (This doesn't include times I was in question of the guy myself, and asking a 'male perspective.')


I know what you mean. 

However, as much as I love asking for "male perspective" it has also held open the door for close guy friends to trash on my current guy in a more creative way. I find asking males strangers for input seems to be a better way for me to go. That's why I like this forum.

However, if I want to break up with a boyfriend, I will go to one of my guy friends just to get validation for doing so. The conversation will probably go something like this: 

Me: I don't like my relationship anymore and want to break up with my boyfriend. 

Guy Friend: Yeah, dump his ass. He's not the guy for you. 

Me: I THOUGHT so. Okay. Thanks! :happy:


----------



## Brent Kliss (Apr 14, 2010)

>>> But STILL I hear guys trying to "one up" the other person I am talking about.

Those guys are idiots. Why compete when you can share?
A M-M-F three way is fun for everyone.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Either way...dump his ass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bumping my own thread*

Do guys who cockblock not realize how unattractive it makes them look? When I notice a guy doing that, it makes him look insecure. And it makes him appear under handed. He may have cockblocked his friend, but the cockblocker looks even worse.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> *Bumping my own thread*
> 
> Do guys who cockblock not realize how unattractive it makes them look? When I notice a guy doing that, it makes him look insecure. And it makes him appear under handed. He may have cockblocked his friend, but the cockblocker looks even worse.


People engage in lose lose situations all the time, it is a way to avoid entropy and to cause short term shifts in the dynamics of a situation which with luck become permenant. Generally in life I have found those with the most aggression and energy succeed because they are willing to cut people down regardless of the impact on their reputation or the personal cost. I think pointing out how one might lose prestige or desirability is overly idealistic and ignores this dynamic.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> People engage in lose lose situations all the time, it is a way to avoid entropy and to cause short term shifts in the dynamics of a situation which with luck become permenant. Generally in life I have found those with the most aggression and energy succeed because they are willing to cut people down regardless of the impact on their reputation or the personal cost. I think pointing out how one might lose prestige or desirability is overly idealistic and ignores this dynamic.


So are you saying you cockblock?



> Generally in life I have found those with the most aggression and energy succeed because they are willing to cut people down regardless of the impact on their reputation or the personal cost.


This may work in the business world, but individuals usually examine a person's character when entering romantic relationships :wink:

Cutting other's down is a turn off. Blah.


----------

